# Desert frame XD45



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally got to see 1 of the new desert colored XD 45s today - the ones with the stainless slides, instead of the black slides.

I really like it.

Instead of that Ruger 345 - I think this will be my next handgun :?


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*I wish*

+1 ,but not approved CA ,yet it's stupid I think. How do you like the p90


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

myxd45 said:


> +1 ,but not approved CA ,yet it's stupid I think. How do you like the p90


The RUger P90?

I really am not interested in any of the RUger semi-autos EXCEPT that 345 model. For some reason, I always look at it closely anytime I see one at a gun shop - that is why I kinda wanted it...


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

did he mean your PS90? Now that is cool:smt023


----------

